# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  EastEnders stars salaries have officially been revealed

## Perdita

EastEnders stars Danny Dyer and Adam Woodyatt are earning the highest salaries on the soap, according to figures released by the BBC.

The corporation revealed the details of anyone earning over Â£150,000, with Danny and Adam confirmed as EastEnders' best-paid employees.

The pair â who play Mick Carter and Ian Beale respectively â earn between Â£200,000-Â£249,999, while Scott Maslen â who has played Jack Branning on and off since 2007 â is the show's third highest-paid actor, earning between Â£150,000-Â£199,999.

Actresses Diane Parish, Lacey Turner (Stacey Fowler), Linda Henry (Shirley Carter), Letitia Dean (Sharon Mitchell) and Gillian Taylforth (Kathy Beale) are all receiving between Â£150,000 as well.

Former EastEnders producer Sean O'Connor was also placed in the Â£150,000 to Â£199,999 salary bracket.

It was announced last month that Sean had stepped down from his duties as show boss, with John Yorke stepping in with immediate effect.

In news that might come a surprise to fans, Casualty veteran Derek Thompson â who has played nurse Charlie Fairhead since the show began 31 years ago â is the highest-paid actor on the BBC overall.

Derek gets between Â£350k to Â£399k, while the medical drama's highest-paid actress is Amanda Mealing (Connie Beauchamp) with Â£250k to Â£299k.

The salary disclosures are included in the BBC's annual report, as part of a new clause in the corporation's royal charter that states that it must reveal the names of employees earning more than Â£150,000 a year.


Digital Spy


 :EEK!:  _These salaries are obscene_

----------

Dazzle (19-07-2017), tammyy2j (19-07-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

I find it unfair that the three highest paid EE stars are male, especially Scott Maslen who's very wooden.  Most of the female EE stars mentioned above easily out act him.

----------

parkerman (20-07-2017), Perdita (19-07-2017), tammyy2j (19-07-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

How much does Steve (Phil) get?

----------

parkerman (19-07-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> How much does Steve (Phil) get?


Not much this year because he hasn't been in it!

----------


## lizann

way too much

----------


## parkerman

Think of how much money the BBC could save if they got shot of Danny Dyer and Adam Woodyatt. It would be easy to do as well. They could use the excuse that Danny Dyer has become a very annoying tw*t and Adam, well Ian should have been incarcerated months ago as we know. Then they could promote people more worthy of the highest salaries like Diane Parish, Lacey Turner, Ulric Browne and Jane Slaughter.

----------

Dazzle (20-07-2017), Glen1 (20-07-2017), Perdita (20-07-2017)

----------

